# [Aufbau] Mondraker Podium



## Commander (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt ist es soweit. Ich baue für meine Tochter ihr nächstes Race-Bike auf.
Ihr Traum ist das Mondraker Podium 
Ich habe noch nie ein komplettes Bike aufgebaut und werde mich daher beim Einbau der Gabel und beim Einpressen des Tretlagers an eine Werkstatt wenden. Den Rest mache ich aber selber 

Zunächst einmal die Komponentenliste, die ich mir zusammengestellt habe.
Ich hoffe das passt alles zusammen. Falls ich irgendwo einen Bock geschossen habe, gebt mir bitte Bescheid.
Auch sonst bin ich für Vorschläge und Anregungen offen.

Rahmen: Mondraker Podium
Gabel: Fox SC Float 32 F-S 100 Factory Boost oder DT Swiss OPM O.D.L 100 Race
Lenker: New Ultimate Evo Flatbar Carbon 31,8
Schaltgruppe: XX1 Eagle
Bremse (v): Magura MT4 Postmount
Bremse (h): Magura MT4 Flatmount
Schrauben für Bremssattel: Extralite
Bremsscheiben: Trickstuff Dächle 160mm(v) + 140mm(h)
Schrauben für Bremsscheiben: Extralite
Laufradsatz: NoTubes ZTR MK3 Felgen mit Tune Naben
Reifen: Racing Ray & Racing Ralph
Sattelstütze: Flotte Lotte, Carbonice, 350mm
Sattel: ? noch unentschlossen evtl. Tune Komm Vor
Griffe: ? noch oofen
Flaschenhalter: ? noch offen
Pedale: vermutlich XPEDO M-Force 8 Ti

Zu den Bremsen ist zu sagen, dass meine Tochter < 40kg wiegt und an ihrem derzeigen Bike gut damit zurecht kommt. Außerdem ist die MT4 eine der wenigen, die es in einer Flatmount-Variante gibt - das Podium hat eine Flatmount-Aufnahme.

Der Rahmen ist bestellt. Sobald er da ist werde ich ihn wiegen und Fotos einstellen.
Im weiteren Verlauf werde ich euch mit weiteren Fotos und Gewichten versorgen.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. Juni 2019)

Bin auf Fotos gespannt, finde den Rahmen nice,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commander (4. Juni 2019)

So der Rahmen (M) ist da und wiegt genau 1000g. Leider nicht wie angegeben 920g. Aber ich finde dennoch ein guter Wert.


----------



## Commander (4. Juni 2019)

Der Vorbau


----------



## Commander (4. Juni 2019)




----------



## Commander (4. Juni 2019)

Diese Macke macht mich etwas stutzig! 
Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Juni 2019)

Nein.
Entgraten mit Feile und gut ist.


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Juni 2019)

Commander schrieb:


> Laufradsatz: NoTubes ZTR MK3 Felgen mit Tune Naben
> .



Falls du hiermit die Crest meinst, würde ich dir zu deutlich breiteren Felgen raten (mindestens 25mm Innenmaulweite). 
Der Performancegewinn übersteigt das Mehrgewicht deutlich. 

Alles andere ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Wenn du bei Alu bleiben willst ist das mein Geheimtipp: 
http://www.drc.it/gamma-home/climber-3xl-wide/


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Juni 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Eine durchaus gewagte Aussage.


Dies ist eine Tatsache. 

Vielleicht wäre es aber so besser formuliert:
Alles andere ist im XC-Bereich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juni 2019)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal einhaken. Ich "komme" von Crest/Roval mit 21mm Innenbreite. Ich hab jetzt ein Camber mit 29mm und 2.3er Reifen. Die Fette Felge hat mir bei 2.25er XC Reifen direkt den ersten PinchFlat beschert zudem finde ich es nicht episch besser. Darum ist a) jetzt wieder das 2.3er Butcher/Aggressor Paar drauf und b) wird der Satz wohl eh (scheiss Nabe!) durch einen Satz DT Swiss m1900er ersetzt. Die aber "nur" in 25mm.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (5. Juni 2019)

zeitgemäß... Dann sind schmale Felgen erst dann nicht mehr zeitgemäß, wenn die Reifen speziell auf breitere Felgen abgestimmt sind. Aktuell fahren wir ja den gleichen Reifentyp, mit dem wir vor ein paar Jahren noch auf 21er Felgen unterwegs waren. Je breiter die Reifen sein sollen, desto sinnvoller ist es natürlich, wenn auch die Felge etwas breiter ist. Ich fahre seit Jahren 2,35er Reifen auf 21er Felgen. Geht problemlos und ich fühle mich nicht unsicherer oder sonst wie beeinträchtigt als beim anderen Rad mit 2,35er Reifen auf einer 29er Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Juni 2019)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> zeitgemäß... Dann sind schmale Felgen erst dann nicht mehr zeitgemäß, wenn die Reifen speziell auf breitere Felgen abgestimmt sind. Aktuell fahren wir ja den gleichen Reifentyp, mit dem wir vor ein paar Jahren noch auf 21er Felgen unterwegs waren. Je breiter die Reifen sein sollen, desto sinnvoller ist es natürlich, wenn auch die Felge etwas breiter ist. Ich fahre seit Jahren 2,35er Reifen auf 21er Felgen. Geht problemlos und ich fühle mich nicht unsicherer oder sonst wie beeinträchtigt als beim anderen Rad mit 2,35er Reifen auf einer 29er Felge.


Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen, dann hast du entweder:
1. Noch nie signifikant breitere Felgen probiert und falls doch nicht ausreichend mit Luftdruck, Reifen und allen anderen Variablen gespielt.
oder
2. Du reizt dein jetziges Setup nicht aus. 

Ich fahre am XC-Bike Felgen mit 25mm/27mm/30mm Innenmaulweite immer mit 2.25er Reifen. Luftdruck zwischen 1,2-1,6 Bar. Teilweise mit Pannenschutzinserts. Mir persönlich sind die 25mm Felgen schon zu schmal. Fühlt sich für mich nicht mehr optimal an (zu schwammig). 

Ist sicher auch Geschmacksache und hängt vom Gelände und persönlichen Fahrstil ab.

Fakt ist, dass im XCO WC wohl keiner mehr (im vorderen Feld) mit Innenmaulweiten von <25mm unterwegs ist.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (5. Juni 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen, dann hast du entweder:
> 1. Noch nie signifikant breitere Felgen probiert und falls doch nicht ausreichend mit Luftdruck, Reifen und allen anderen Variablen gespielt.
> oder
> 2. Du reizt dein jetziges Setup nicht aus.
> ...



Ich bin da sicher nicht der sensibelste und das Potential auszureizen, darauf lege ich es auch nicht an. Und ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich meine Räder (21er vs 29er Felgen) nicht am selben Ort habe und daher nicht direkt vergleichen kann.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass man auch mit schmalen Felgen gut fahren und Spaß haben kann. Ich würde aber jetzt auch keine Felgen mehr kaufen, die schmaler als 25mm sind, würde eher Richtung 30mm gehen. 
Mit dem Luftdruck experimentiere ich auf eine Art und Weise, die den ganzen Profis hier vermutlich total unverständlich ist: ich pumpe den Reifen einfach nur selten auf. Wenn ich jeden Tag fahre pumpe ich nicht öfter als einmal die Woche. Das fühlt sich dann natürlich etwas anders an, in einigen Passagen ist mehr Druck angenehm, in anderen läufts besser mit weniger Druck.


----------



## Commander (5. Juni 2019)

Ja es ist die CREST mit 23mm Innenweite. In meinem Fall geht das aber vollkommen in Ordnung, da das Bike für meine Tochter ist. Sie fährt derzeit noch mit 2,1 Zoll so wie alle aus ihrer Mannschaft.
Für mich als Erwachsenen würde ich auch auf 25mm gehen, 30mm wären mir für XC dann doch etwas zu viel. Da schaue ich dann doch lieber aufs Gewicht.


----------



## Commander (5. Juni 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Nein.
> Entgraten mit Feile und gut ist.


Ok, danke! So werde ich das machen.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (5. Juni 2019)

140mm bei PM aufnahme geht nicht mehr am Hinterrad. Bei dem Gewicht, warum Trickstuff? Liegen die noch rum? Würd da eher auf eine Ashima AI2 gehen... kriegst du das set für unter 30€...
Warum bei 40kg keine leichte Carbon Felge mit +/-300g?

Was ist bereits vorhanden, wo können wir helfen auch bezüglich Preis/Leistung?


----------



## Lateralus (6. Juni 2019)

Ist ein Rahmen in M nicht für eine bei 40 kg wahrscheinlich kleine Dame nicht zu groß???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commander (6. Juni 2019)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ist ein Rahmen in M nicht für eine bei 40 kg wahrscheinlich kleine Dame nicht zu groß???


Nun, es ist schon grenzwertig aber sie saß beim Worldcup in Albstadt am Mondraker-Stand sowohl auf dem S-Rahmen als auch auf dem M-Rahmen. Das hat schon gepasst. Sie hat eine Schrittlänge von 76cm.
Und da ich nicht dauernd neue Bikes aufbauen will und kann nehmen wir hier lieber den etwas größeren Rahmen in der Hoffnung, dass das dann eine Weile ausreicht.


----------



## Commander (6. Juni 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Das Podium hat hinten Flatmount, mit entsprechendem Adapter gehen auch mit PM-Bremssattel 140mm Scheiben.


Ich habe für hinten die FM-Variante der Magura MT4 gekauft. Bilder folgen


----------



## Commander (6. Juni 2019)

So heute gab es wieder was Neues


----------



## Commander (6. Juni 2019)




----------



## cluso (6. Juni 2019)

Schöner Rahmen...gefällt....


----------



## Commander (6. Juni 2019)

Ja mir und vor allem meiner Tochter gefällt er auch super.
Morgen kommt die Fox Gabel und die XX1 Eagle - eigentlich alles bis auf die Laufräder.

Ich bin mir jetzt nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich den Einbau des PF30 sowie der Gabel selber versuchen soll oder ob ich das in der Werkstatt machen lasse.


----------



## Commander (8. Juni 2019)

Nein, wir sparen szenisch gegenüber dem Komplettbike. Außerdem ist das Podium RR nicht mehr zu bekommen- ausverkauft. Darüberhinaus sparen wir noch über 1/2 Kilo an Gewicht ein.


----------



## Commander (8. Juni 2019)

So wieder ein paar Teile


----------



## Commander (8. Juni 2019)

So das Pressfit Lager ist eingebaut. Ging einfacher als ich dachte .

Die MT4 Flatmount hinten ist ebenfalls montiert und die Leitung durch den Rahmen gezogen. Ging auch erstaunlich leicht.

Das Kürzen des Gabelschafts lasse ich jetzt aber in einer Werkstatt machen.


----------



## Commander (8. Juni 2019)

Nochmal ein paar Gewichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (9. Juni 2019)

Commander schrieb:


> So das Pressfit Lager ist eingebaut. Ging einfacher als ich dachte .
> 
> Die MT4 Flatmount hinten ist ebenfalls montiert und die Leitung durch den Rahmen gezogen. Ging auch erstaunlich leicht.
> 
> Das Kürzen des Gabelschafts lasse ich jetzt aber in einer Werkstatt machen.



Hab mich schon gewundert warum du wegen Einbau Lager in die Werkstatt willst.. 
Ist kein Hexenwerk.

Kürzen und Einbau Gabel ist mit richtigem Werkzeug (sofern vorhanden) gut machbar.
(Edit: Wenn du Bremsleitung und Innenlager einbauen kannst kannst du auch den Schaft kürzen...  ).


----------



## Hiero (16. Juni 2019)

Hi, mich würde mal der derzeitige Aufbaustand interessieren- baue gerade selbigen Rahmen auf...


----------



## Commander (19. Juni 2019)

Waren im Urlaub.
Der derzeitige Aufbaustand sieht wie folgt aus




Die Gabel wiegt gekürzt und ohne Achse 1327 gr.
Das Schaltwerk kommt auf 268 gr.


----------



## Commander (19. Juni 2019)

Etwas Sorgen bereitet mir das Tretlager. Es läuft nicht richtig. Wenn ich es mit der Hand anschubse dreht es sich maximal eine Umdrehung eher weniger. Das ist auch der Fall wenn ich das Tretlager noch nicht angezogen habe.
Muss sich das erst noch einlaufen oder habe ich die Lagerschalen nicht richtig eingepresst?


----------



## Mr. Speed (19. Juni 2019)

Durch das Fett in einem neuem Lager kann das durchaus sein. Wenn das der Fall ist ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm.
Sobald es sich durch den Gebrauch verteilt wird`s besser.
Ein normales Sram Lager wird sicher nicht so krass drehen wie ein Ceramicspeed Lager. (Viele dieser "Leichtlauf-Lager" haben einfach kein Fett sondern nur Öl als schmierung um Lager) Spülst du das fett aus, sollte es genauso drehen. Dies kann aber auch auf kosten der Haltbarkeit passieren.

Es können aber auch Fertigungstoleranzen im Rahmen sein. Oder Lack der beim lackieren durch schlechtes Abkleben in den Lagersitz gekommen ist, wodurch mehr Druck auf die PF Lager einwirkt und dieses schwergängig wird. Um diesen Einfluss zu minimieren, drehe ich persönlich PF-Lager auf der Drehbank soweit ab, bis es sich relativ leichtgängig einpressen lässt und sichere sie dann noch leicht mit Locktite.

Um zu beurteilen an was es liegt muss man den Rahmen samt Lager allerdings in der Hand halten.

Ging das einpressen denn sehr schwer vonstatten?

Grüße, Max


----------



## Commander (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo Max,

vielen Dank erstmal für deine Einschätzung.
Das Einpressen ging eigentlich sehr leicht -ich war überrascht. Auch hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass ich sie irgendwie schief eingepresst hätte. Also bei der Sichkontrolle, die ich alle paar Millimeter durchgeführt hatte schien mir alles gut.

Jetzt warte ich mal ab, wie sich das entwickelt. Heute sollen die Laufräder kommen und dann können wir die ersten Kilometer fahren  und vielleicht besser sich das ja dann.


----------



## Commander (19. Juni 2019)

Hiero schrieb:


> Hi, mich würde mal der derzeitige Aufbaustand interessieren- baue gerade selbigen Rahmen auf...


Hallo Hiero,

wie weit bis du mit deinem Aufbau?


----------



## Hiero (20. Juni 2019)

Moin. Tja, da hab ich Dich wohl überholt. Es ist fertig. Morgen erfolgt der erste Test. Da ich eine Shimano Kurbel verwende, gab es auch eine Herausforderung mit dem Tretlager. ( Der Tretlagerbereich ist an meinem Rahmen Plangefräst- denke das müsste an eurem Rahmen dann auch ok sein) Und zwar ist wenig Platz, das Lager an dem innenverlegten Bremszug vorbei zu führen- was mit sram-Lager aber bestimmt besser ist. Oder evtl hat dies die Distanzhülse in eurem Rahmen verschoben? Jedenfalls musste ich auf den KCNC PF30 Adapter zurückgreifen. Dieser macht zwar einen guten Eindruck, ist aber recht schwer.
Komplett o.P. hat es 8,8 Kg - in Grösse XL !


----------



## Hiero (20. Juni 2019)

Kurze Teileübersicht, welche bestimmt für Diskussionen sorgt..;-)
RS SID
Tune Lenker -ESI Griffe
ZTR Crest mk 3 auf DT Swiss 350
Schwalbe Racing Ray + Ralph
KCNC Bremsscheiben 180+160
XTR Bremsen
XT Stages Kurbel
XTR Schaltung 11- fach
General Lee 9 x 46 Kassette
KMC Kette
SLR Sattel
New Ultimate Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commander (20. Juni 2019)

Wir sind gestern Nacht auch fertig geworden.
Sattel und Griffe werden noch getauscht.
Derzeit 8,2 kg ohne Pedale. Mit neuem Sattel und anderen Griffen werden es 8,1 kg.

Beim Tretlager hatten wir keine Probleme, da wir ja ein PF30 verwendet haben.


----------



## Hiero (20. Juni 2019)

Sehr schön!
Dann wünsch ich mal viel Spass und Erfolg mit dem Bike!


----------



## feedyourhead (24. Juni 2019)

Commander schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern Nacht auch fertig geworden.
> Sattel und Griffe werden noch getauscht.
> Derzeit 8,2 kg ohne Pedale. Mit neuem Sattel und anderen Griffen werden es 8,1 kg.
> 
> ...


Schade, die Eigenheiten des Rahmens (künstlich steiles Oberrohr und 0° Vorbau) lassen das Bike optisch viel zu groß wirken.


----------



## sir-florian (24. Juni 2019)

Commander schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern Nacht auch fertig geworden.
> Sattel und Griffe werden noch getauscht.
> Derzeit 8,2 kg ohne Pedale. Mit neuem Sattel und anderen Griffen werden es 8,1 kg.
> 
> ...




Schönes Bike! 

Aber da sitzt man schon aufrecht drauf, oder?


----------



## feedyourhead (24. Juni 2019)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Was ist ein künstlich steiles Sitzrohr?


Oberrohr war natürlich gemeint


----------



## Commander (26. Juni 2019)

Also meiner Tochter passt das Bike perfekt!
Auf ihrem alten Bike hat sie am Berg immer Schmerzen im unteren Rücken bekommen - jetzt nicht mehr.
Das alte war jetzt einfach auch zu klein.
Und wenn ich sie so auf dem Bike sehe, dann würde ich nicht sagen, dass sie aufrecht sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-florian (26. Juni 2019)

Commander schrieb:


> Also meiner Tochter passt das Bike perfekt!
> Auf ihrem alten Bike hat sie am Berg immer Schmerzen im unteren Rücken bekommen - jetzt nicht mehr.
> Und wenn ich sie so auf dem Bike sehe, dann würde ich nicht sagen, dass sie aufrecht sitzt.



Nur das zählt!


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Juli 2019)

Sehr schönes BIke. 
Das einzige was im Auge geschmerzt hat, wie das Bike direkt auf dem Kettenblatt / Kurbel steht. 
Gute Fahrt & viel Spass


----------



## Commander (10. Juli 2019)

Zu deiner Beruhigung , ich habe es extrem vorsichtig abgesetzt und das Eigengewicht bis dahin war so gering, dass es dem Kettenblatt sicher nichts ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Lefty88 (12. Juli 2019)

Was wiegt das Bike nun? Rahmengröße ist "S"?


----------



## Commander (12. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es gerade heute gewogen nachdem ich den Sattel und Pedale noch getauscht habe.
Sattel:  Berk List Carbon
Pedale: XPEDO M-Forcew 8 Ti

Gewicht: 8,30 kg inkl Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Sigma R2 Duo Combo Sender - gemessen mit einer Kofferwaage. Das Ergebnis schwankte zwischen 8,25kg und 8,35kg. Ich werde mir jetzt mal eine ordentliche Hängewaage besorgen,

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Tausch der alten Griffe, dann sind noch mal 80g weg.

Rahmengröße ist M


----------



## Sauerlandradler (16. August 2019)

Hallo,
Schönes Rad! ist ein Podium-Aufbau mit 120mm Gabel möglich?
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der DT Swiss Gabel?
Viele Grüße, Jens


----------

